# Wax worms ?



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

So I've heard that putting maggots on the jig with bobber works and I have been successful doing that, what about wax worms, do they produce results the same as maggots ?


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

me personally I never had the same result...


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I never have either yet we glob up jigs with maggots you would think they work ???


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

maggys have out done waxys for me , and emeralds on a jig under float w/ maggs, if im fishing a river .


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Ok, good to know,I'll stick with what works.thanks


----------



## lucky1330 (Apr 29, 2015)

glasseyes said:


> So I've heard that putting maggots on the jig with bobber works and I have been successful doing that, what about wax worms, do they produce results the same as maggots ?


They work for me, just don't stay on as well.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

They sometime work better.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I’ve caught plenty of steelhead on wax worms


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

maggots work good enough for me so never saw a reason to change


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I like to float fish a yellow bead 3 inches above a wax worm on a size 10 hook.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Caught more using wax worms than maggots but caught most when I ditched the jig and used shiners.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Wax worms or maggots work. I no longer put anything on my jigs. Nice and clean is the way to go for me. I tie up my own. Catch rate did not decrease but increased after i started tying my own and not using bait on them. Most of the time i think their way more interseted in the jig and not the bait on the jig.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Osmerus said:


> Wax worms or maggots work. I no longer put anything on my jigs. Nice and clean is the way to go for me. I tie up my own. Catch rate did not decrease but increased after i started tying my own and not using bait on them. Most of the time i think their way more interseted in the jig and not the bait on the jig.


I also have been tying my own jigs for years and last year being my first year after the steelhead I noticed in the harbor where i fished it seemed those using jigs put the maggots on the with a bobber and just cast them out and let them set. this is different from anything else ive done so im still learning.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Small plain hook, load it up with maggots or a couple waxies and you're good to go too. Don't always need the jig with bait. However, it seems the go-to bait for jigs out in the harbor is tipping them with a big emerald shiner. Save and salt the leftovers.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Yup seems like tipping your jig with bait works the best when fishing in the lake. A nice big ole shiner is hard to beat. Tried fishing both ways in the lake and it does seem the jig shiner combo out produces just a jig.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Waxies work great but they're soft and come off the hook easily and are more suceptible to being stolen by Creek chubbs or suckers maggots stay on the hook after catching a few


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Wish.com had these plastic wax worms. The white ones worked good enough for steelhead. Got a big hen the first time i put one on a hook. Havent tried the red or green yet.


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

I just tie white yarn on the hook


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

If fishing in the river, to save some $ don’t think it’s a huge deal.... I’ve never tried waxies really. But when I fish jigs bare jigs that I tie seem to work just fine. I also have some fake gulp maggots. They keep for a year, don’t have to worry about them goin bad. From time to time I will throw a cpl on my jig and catch fish with them.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

i also make my own jigs. from what im reading it really doesnt matter ?, about the bait. but from what ive seen fishing in the harbor anyway most everyone fishing jigs had a bait of some sort on the hook.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

yea ive seen entire night crawlers on the hook of a 1/32 oz jig before....and they caught fish...lol


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

TRIPLE-J said:


> yea ive seen entire night crawlers on the hook of a 1/32 oz jig before....and they caught fish...lol


Early in the season I have tore up steelhead with a 1/64 ounce plain jig poured onto a premium mustad hook. Never tied any feathers or marabou onto the jig. Baited the jig with a whole night crawler hook once in the ring of the worm. When the water got cold (below 50 degrees) I would ditch the crawlers and use the same little jig with eggs. Never tied spawn bag either. Would only use fresh untreated spawn out of a ziplock bag. I would just cut a small chunk with the skin on and bait it that way. Also if you get into cold water crappies with eggs in them I would use those as a spawn sac. No tying needed to catch these fish.


----------

